# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #43, It's Great To Be A Dawg!



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2019)

It sure is great to be a Dawg.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Good one Elfiiii, and you did it just right. You may be a slow learner, but when you get it down, you get it down right. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Didn't even have to get on him this time.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't even have to get on him this time.



Either way, I'm a DGD and erryboty noes it!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Either way, I'm a DGD and erryboty noes it!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Yes you are.....GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2019)

this thread sux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 19, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> this thread sux



Thank God it doesn't suck like Tech, Auburn or the Vols!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2019)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs not sux like tec boys


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs opening up a good thread.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> this thread sux



Tech thug. ^

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2019)

A bad day for a Dawg fan is still better than being a vol fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> A bad day for a Dawg fan is still better than being a vol fan.



Cant imagine being a Vol fan for an hour, much less a whole day. Can you imagine having to wear UT gear. Being forced to wear that putrid orange is cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Surely they could have came up with a better color.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Surely they could have came up with a better color.



That urnge and white checkerboard thing is nauseous.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Heck of it is, they think it looks cool.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2019)

Their colors are so they can, put the barrels along the highway Monday thru Friday, pick up trash Saturday morning and go to the game Saturday afternoon. 


They don't have to have a big wardrobe........


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Winder.


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Cant imagine being a Vol fan for an hour, much less a whole day. Can you imagine having to wear UT gear. Being forced to wear that putrid orange is cruel and unusual punishment.


Oh come on, Bo$$. It's not so bad. Is there nothing positive to talk about in UGA football that my lowly Vols live in your head? Here we are filling pages of the dawgs thread, and all posted by your UGA faithful. Bucky has went into hibernation, Accubond hasn't posted in at least a year, and the only Vol left is me. I'm like the herpes, I just won't go away. Good to see us as a favorite whipping post, though.Go Vols!!


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Their colors are so they can, put the barrels along the highway Monday thru Friday, pick up trash Saturday morning and go to the game Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> They don't have to have a big wardrobe........


Don't forget about huntin on the weekends. We Vols are the ultimate multi-taskers.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Oh come on, Bo$$. It's not so bad. Is there nothing positive to talk about in UGA football that my lowly Vols live in your head? Here we are filling pages of the dawgs thread, and all posted by your UGA faithful. Bucky has went into hibernation, Accubond hasn't posted in at least a year, and the only Vol left is me. I'm like the herpes, I just won't go away. Good to see us as a favorite whipping post, though.Go Vols!!



This would not be a Granddaddy Dawg thread if we didn't dawg the Vols Joe.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2019)

Just wait till we get started on them toothless Gators. I mean an Alligator for a mascot?


----------



## riprap (Mar 20, 2019)

I missed seeing the bUTch t shirts at dollywood last year. One guy did mistaken My braves A for the tide and told me roll tide. I told him he was too old for me to give him a bloody nose and that my kids wanted to ride a couple of rides before I got kicked out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Don't forget about huntin on the weekends. We Vols are the ultimate multi-taskers.


 

Vols aren't multi taskers.. Vols don't have the brain cells to be multi taskers.. You can thank years of inbreeding!  Hunting on the weekends is all you have cause you don't play football like the rest of the SEC on Saturdays. 

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 20, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols aren't multi taskers.. Vols don't have the brain cells to be multi taskers.. You can thank years of inbreeding!  Hunting on the weekends is all you have cause you don't play football like the rest of the SEC on Saturdays.
> 
> Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS HEADING TO G DAY


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

Go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Mar 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs. My son's young ignorant coach named the team the tide with no vote. I help with the team but can't get involved with the team cheer. I've got to move.


----------



## riprap (Mar 21, 2019)

My BIL's girl plays travel ball. They were in Anniston. Bama socks, shoes, pants, hats, canopy, grills, dog leash, cigarette lighter, magnets all over the vehicles, flags...I just hope i live long enough to see them get busted again or start another coaching carousel. Pauuuuuulllllll!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Mar 21, 2019)

It's a great day to be a DAWG!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!  It's a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading to the mountain for the weekend!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2019)

Is it just me or do any of yall think, it is laughable when Barners jump on Georgia for illegal stopping. We talking bout the same school that has picked up several players that were kicked out of Athens and paid a QB's daddy a few hundred thousand dollars,


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2019)

Excuse me, If I dont pull for Auburn in a Bowl game. I used to like Auburn, but I have experienced their crooked program, and finger pointing at UGA, for a player wrote up for illegal stopping.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2019)

Yep Charlie their "hypocrisy knows no bounds"

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on 2pm so they can head home!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2019)

Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 22, 2019)

Just came here to say *GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2019)

You came to the Right Place to say Go Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 22, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs back on the mountain for the weekend!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 23, 2019)

Agreed Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2019)

Sunday go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading back to Tallapoosa!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 24, 2019)

Nothing like hearing these turkeys yelling  Gooooo Noles from the treetops


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Noles running this here offseason go dog thread


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs wanting to se Kearis Jackson have a break out season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs wanting to see Nolan Smith and Nakobe Dean strap it on and go on a QB sacking frenzy.


----------



## riprap (Mar 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering if anybody has any bb booms lying around?


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs back at the salt mines for a week!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs out on bail


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Noles hooting like an owl in the shower.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2019)

I swear I heard one gobble


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dogs with the same face, nekkid or not!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dogs making the Noles, Tigers, Bammers look like church boys!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 25, 2019)

Go SpotandStalk Dawg! We got another convert y'all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> this thread sux


yes. it truly does


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2019)

go dogs getting incarcerated daily


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2019)

kirby gon get locked up too?


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs just win baby!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2019)

It is funny watching the Barners and Noles amusing themselves. One thing they will never do is tell anything close to the truth about their own programs. How many wins has Georgia had to forfeit?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2019)

They and Bama would die for the record we have of running a clean program.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at fans of those schools even open their mouth about scandal.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting arrested for nothing burgers.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

DAWGS in jail is still better than being a Tech, Noles, Auburn,Vols, Bama, or Gator fan!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

PROUD TO BE A 
GA DAWG


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 25, 2019)

Trolls will be what they are good at, trolling. One point about Athens is there are way more bars and clubs / places to get in trouble than nearly all the colleges in the conference combined. CKS will be handling these matters internally.


----------



## riprap (Mar 25, 2019)

Police and social media would be in big trouble in t towne


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

CNS has lost control of CKS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 26, 2019)

Kirby got to get Athens PD and social media chipping wood


----------



## riprap (Mar 26, 2019)

We need NC's to make our life complete


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dogs doing the crawdad shuffle


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs living life large!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! Willie!!!?


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

A Dawgs life is a good life!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 26, 2019)

go dogs being incarcerated daily


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dogs who should be whipping the jacketts in baseball tonight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dogs being reunited in the showers with former equipment manangers


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching the hate and jealousy of rival fans! It’s awesomeness!! Carry on haters!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend on the mountain!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs blaming the cops for arresting Dawg players.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2019)

go kirby in jail


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

Haters gonna hate so I say 
GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles Go



It just doesn't have a ring to it Spot. Keep trying though. Someday you'll be good enough to start a Grandaddy of all Go Noles thread.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It just doesn't have a ring to it Spot. Keep trying though. Someday you'll be good enough to start a Grandaddy of all Go Noles thread.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You can stand in a bar in Athens and yell Go Noles and no one can tell a difference. ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2019)

go dogs for slayer. boy done runoft


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can stand in a bar in Athens and yell Go Noles and no one can tell a difference. ??



That's right because the Noles are inconsequential so nobody notices. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's right because the Noles are inconsequential so nobody notices.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



??? this was in 2014 so yeah


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 27, 2019)

Or maybe they were wondering who's the drunk idiot yelling Go Noles in Athens


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Or maybe they were wondering who's the drunk idiot yelling Go Noles in Athens



Somebody's friend up from Tally for the weekend. Noles are ACC so no worries. We can party with them and get along great.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs fishing Friday


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs catching a mess of catch fish, with some chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Or maybe they were wondering who's the drunk idiot yelling Go Noles in Athens



That dont marrow it down much.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping the bad weather down South dont cause a thug to lose time in the turnip patch.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2019)

S&S can always go over to Poulan and get a job as a cop, running speed traps.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2019)

Poulan, does not check too deep into a fellars background.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2019)

There is only two questions, on the applications form, and that is can you count without your shoes on, and have you ever been to Ty TY.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2019)

A yes answer to either question, will move your application, to file 13.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 28, 2019)

Go DAWGS livin' for free in Barners Heads!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Poulan, does not check too deep into a fellars background.


Sounds like a good job for a dog


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> S&S can always go over to Poulan and get a job as a cop, running speed traps.



If not Poulan there's always Norman Park. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If not Poulan there's always Norman Park.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



He needs to stay out of Norman Park, it is to close to Omega.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs with nothing but fishing on their minds..


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He needs to stay out of Norman Park, it is to close to Omega.



I dont speak enough Spanish to live around Omega/Norman Park


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2019)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs at the Rock Yard!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2019)

Go Noles shooting gobblers


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs still at work!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2019)

We gonna enjoy watching Nolan Smith and Jermaine Johnson, sacking QB's and they are only freshmen.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Kirby is assembling talent down in Athens, the like of what has never been seen. We might get beat, but we wont get out talented.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs, the preferred home of 5* recruits.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2019)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2019)

It's a great day to be a Dawg!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs back at the campground......


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Dogs remembering the big snowstorm about this time in April prolly 24 yrs ago, the town was shut down.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2019)

Yep up on the mountain and around Chattanooga it was something else! 

We had 24" of snow in our yard on the mountain.  Drifts across the road 4' deep in places.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs remembering the big snowstorm about this time in April prolly 24 yrs ago, the town was shut down.


It was bad up here too. In over 30 years of commuting to work, that was the only time I was unable to make it due to weather, and we had a lot of snow and ice in those years. The major roade were blocked by the law, and the back roads were impassable.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It was bad up here too. In over 30 years of commuting to work, that was the only time I was unable to make it due to weather, and we had a lot of snow and ice in those years. The major roade were blocked by the law, and the back roads were impassable.



Good lawd...Just how far do you deliver those hams?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2019)

Go Noles in South Ga remembering it snowing at least 2 inches in 2010


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2019)

Shut the whole town down. Both red lights froze up


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs remembering the big snowstorm about this time in April prolly 24 yrs ago, the town was shut down.


I remember well. Me and my cousins opened up a couple jars of white likker and ran out of gas about three miles from the house. All I had on was a pair of blue jeans and a t shirt. Didn’t need anything else with the heater on and a jar of likker. It was a cold wLk back. Stupid games win stupid prizes.....? Go Dawgs living in the country!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2019)

Monday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lawd...Just how far do you deliver those hams?



I did not deliver hams for a living. I just dropped a few off here and there, to help with my gas bill, as I recycled aluminum cans. I was on the front end of the aluminum recycling business.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I did not deliver hams for a living. I just dropped a few off here and there, to help with my gas bill, as I recycled aluminum cans. I was on the front end of the aluminum recycling business.


Go Dawgs on the front end of recycling! Dang Charlie, should have known you then, my beer consumption would have kept your bills paid!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs drinking and recycling!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 1, 2019)

Every day is a good day to be a Dawg!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs with more talent, than they have a positions to put them at.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 1, 2019)

Go Dogs can’t wait to watch N. Dean, N.Smith and J Johnson bring the hurt to opposing teams this season.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2019)

Can’t wait for G Day!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2019)

Georgia adding FSU to the Schedule in '27 and '28.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Dogs thinking with a current shortage of healthy DL this G Day could be an aerial assault of epic proportions.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2019)

Maybe the depth at LB's will help cover that up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dogs living different lifestyles. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 3, 2019)

It's a great day to be a different Dawg.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad to see D Rob having a good spring. We gonna need him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Think he figured out that if he plays for CKS, he better learn to block.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Ray City.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs, practicing bio mass reduction!  Burn it up!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting thier medicinal MJ credits early!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2019)

G
O

DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping they don’t arrest Jake.......


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Auburn making fun of misdemeanors = the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

They dont want to talk about Cam Newton, bagmen, Nick Marshall, probation, any other thing about their crooked program.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

They dont call it the Gus Bus, because it hauls people to Church.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs that had not forfeited wins.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs, that have not had a player caught with a pounds of pot in the dorm.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Just Go Dawgs and forget about all the jealous fans, that are torn all to pieces because we are out recruiting them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Whigam, where they round up Rattlers.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Cairo where they make more pickles, than syrup.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting fired up for Football season!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS ready for G Day


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dogs with different lives ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 4, 2019)

Go RA's keeping the sports forum alive. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs investing in their future after football!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs with different lives ?



I dont have any Bee Hives SS.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs that pull for FSU, until they play Georgia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2019)

As for me and my house, we will yell GO DAWGS.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs that know more about FSU than their full time fans do. Most of them have never heard of Tom Nugent, Bill Peterson or Dr Darrel Mudra. The Doctor coached from the press box, and they played a lot of games on Friday nights.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> As for me and my house, we will yell GO DAWGS.



Me too mrs 22. Go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that pull for FSU, until they play Georgia.


Lord willing I'll see yall at both games


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Lord willing I'll see yall at both games



I will see you in Tallahassee. Please bring me some Collards. I will swap you some Ky ham for them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

I will always yell GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Win, lose, or tie GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Apr 5, 2019)

I don't care how many get arrested, keep handling it in house and give me my NC! Go Kirby Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 5, 2019)

go dogs being incarcerated and investigated.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2019)

riprap said:


> I don't care how many get arrested, keep handling it in house and give me my NC! Go Kirby Dawgs!



Just win Baby!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 5, 2019)

Dawgs getting ready to kick some tail this fall!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2019)

riprap said:


> I don't care how many get arrested, keep handling it in house and give me my NC! Go Kirby Dawgs!



Saving this for Cmr's return!

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs just win baby!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 5, 2019)

I wonder if they kept CMR's wife on as water girl? Go Dawgs wishing our boys still had that high dive experience.


----------



## riprap (Apr 5, 2019)

Richt pretty sneaky. Let's go get high guys...then they realize they are going to the pool.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs building MJ stock portfolios!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS

Hoping Fromm or Swift will win the Heisman!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs, that aint scared to play anybody. People belittled our schedule, and when we make it stronger, they dont like that either.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

They think we cant compete with the teams, but were quick to attack us for playing cupcakes/


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

When you are jealous of another team, you attack them any way you can.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs, line them up and we will play them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

CKS aint stupid, he has method in his madness.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Er uhm go dwags with delusional dreams of a NC....


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs possibly moving back to the Mountain. Mom is not doing well and my Dad needs the help.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2019)

Monday morning Go Dawgs from the heart of Forest Park Georgia!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

G DAY 12 days away

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Monday morning Go Dawgs from the heart of Forest Park Georgia!


lock all doors immediately!  And Go Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 8, 2019)

Yesterday was a great day to be a Dawg. Today is an even better day to be a Dawg.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs living the high Life!

Or in elfiii case the sky diving life!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2019)

Think I know who Rack is.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 8, 2019)

go dawgs wearing orange jumpsuits. ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Think I know who Rack is.


A Dawg til I die!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Think I know who Rack is.



I don't think he is Thantos or Dawgpound.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 9, 2019)

Go record setting dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Noles ready to light up the scoreboard ?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I don't think he is Thantos or Dawgpound.



Brown has ways to find out. He the one that got me.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I don't think he is Thantos or Dawgpound.



Nor 60 grit or Mobirds


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dogs and 00 Rack.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2019)

Ever thought what you would get if you just changed the first letter of his name.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff will do a phone search on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs messing with Rack.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 10, 2019)

Just did a check on him. It’s definitely Mack! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Auburn and the Vols suck!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Nor 60 grit or Mobirds



He definitely ain't Mobirds.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 10, 2019)

go dogs afraid to reveal their true identity.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunting a job next week!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dogs and welcome back GoldRanger


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Florida State Seminoles getting ready to surprise some folks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs hunting a job next week!



Go Noles looking for a non union job


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Florida State Seminoles getting ready to surprise some folks



I told you that was coming.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs hunting a job next week!



Whats up with that John?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping John finds a job.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs afraid to reveal their true identity.



Uh I think you are confused. We did not hide for two months after we lost a ballgame.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs, that will be Dawgs regardless of what W's and L's look like. Most of you other guys will never come close to understanding that. Yall love your team, when they on the top, and drop like a hot tater when they lose.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Uh I think you are confused. We did not hide for two months after we lost a ballgame.


Ouch


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, that will be Dawgs regardless of what W's and L's look like. Most of you other guys will never come close to understanding that. Yall love your team, when they on the top, and drop like a hot tater when they lose.


Tell em Bo$$$$


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2019)

Go DGD's like Jeff and John and Rip and Westcobb and Rack and 1419 and Elfiiiii.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Whats up with that John?



Go Dawgs!

Sent you a PM Bo$$.  

Dawgs always land on their feet!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS 
Getting ready to dominate in 2019!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS
Mathis gonna be a great QB glad we got him!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 11, 2019)

Florida thinks they are back because they won their meaningless bowl game.  They now act the same way they used to make fun of us mercilessly for acting and that's a great example.  I would post something but would probably get a slap on the wrist for it.  Just search what Erk Russell said about Florida.

Oh yeah, and the Bammers can eat cow flop and step on Legos.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 11, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 11, 2019)

Go dogs hollering Go NOLES from the mountain top


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs, last day at the cess pool! Heading to the mountain at noon!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs eating and drinking pollen wherever I go!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2019)

go dogs going to jail


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It sure is great to be a Dawg.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


friday elfiiiiislayervolbarnsux


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!!!!!

Actually had a job interview on my way home!!!!

Same company but the Adairsville location.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!  

You fellows have fun at G day!! Can't make it this year!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunkering down to ride the storm out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2019)

Go Bammers with bad hips


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for bad weather!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2019)

sabbath dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs dodging thunderstorms and watching Bammers step on Legos.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to see Mathis at G DAY!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS with a 6'4" back up dual threat QB for 2019


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2019)

Better to be a Dawg than a Vols, Tech, Gators, Barners, Seminoles, or Bama fan!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs still not sure if Charlie is real!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2019)

go dogs hoping charlie is real.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Matty we know he is real!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 15, 2019)

Go DAWGS on a breezy Monday Morning!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 15, 2019)

Go Dogs with a high of 64* today, G Day visible on the horizon.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 15, 2019)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 15, 2019)

Great Day to be a DAWG


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2019)

monday nolesux


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2019)

Every day is a great day to be a dawg!

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 15, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 15, 2019)

G
O
DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs still unsure if the Bo$$ is real!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2019)

Clemson just scored again


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping Barners in line!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs can’t wait for G Day


----------



## elfiii (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs who know KYDawg is a sho nuff real DGD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who know KYDawg is a sho nuff real DGD.


pics or be aint resal. go noles and rdt


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

6 be typing like he is already into the brown likker


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2019)

Still not 100% certain Charlie is really who he says is..... Go Dawgs doing some background checks!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who know KYDawg is a sho nuff real DGD.



Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!  Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Apr 16, 2019)

John needs to call in sick and we'll head to the pond


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2019)

He’s quit posting since I started asking questions! Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Rip they done run me out of my home state and sent me back to Bama, it's been a hard week.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Willie Taggart


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2019)

Go on Git from here


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Diamond Dogs sweeping Clem at home in a 20 inning marathon last night after what looks like a group of frat boys showed up well after midnight and re energized team making a lot of noise.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Diamond Dogs sweeping Clem at home in a 20 inning marathon last night after what looks like a group of frat boys showed up well after midnight and re energized team making a lot of noise.


Good lawd


----------



## elfiii (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Diamond Dawgs never saying quit.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lawd


Didnt want to state they were loaded and loud but its likely.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

go 0-2 dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

go dogs hoping charlie is real


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

go john cooper calling out work and fishin


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

go bammers and noles owning this thread


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at Bammers who think they own something.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at Bammers who think they own something.


but a trailer on wheels.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

go dogs who remember 1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

tek 1990 nc


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

go irrelevant knats and dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2019)

6 is slowly trying to forget the meltdown in the NC game.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go john cooper calling out work and fishin



Shoot buddy I ain't got no job to call into yet.........


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go 0-1 bammers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 6 is slowly trying to forget the meltdown in the NC game.




He'll never forget. He saw it in person! 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He'll never forget. He saw it in person!
> 
> Go DAWGS!


go dogs winning it all


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs winning it all


?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

go me quoting myself


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go me quoting myself


go me acting like slayer


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Mathew done started hittin the bottle early!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go me acting like slayer




Too bad you ain't as good looking as me!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 18, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 18, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2019)

Go Charlie and Mrs. Linda both are DGD!!!!!!

Happy anniversary you two love birds!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Charlie and Mrs. Linda both are DGD!!!!!!
> 
> Happy anniversary you two love birds!!


This! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks. And Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading into G day!!

Ain't gonna make it this year due to the job situation, y'all have fun and keep us updated!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2019)

Wishing you good luck on finding the right job John.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

No worry's Bo$$! I will find something, honestly thinking of a career change any way!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2019)

Go dogs smoking hams and growing silver queen corn


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> this thread sux


yep.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2019)

happy easter mutts and nole


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Hey 6 when you gonna be back over here?


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

And token nole and bammer.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

G day is here!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

Yall need to quit being obsessed with Mullen? He a bad man.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs heading into G day!!
> 
> Ain't gonna make it this year due to the job situation, y'all have fun and keep us updated!


I meant to P you earlier. Chris and I both have the full blown flu. Aint GON make it. Dang it. GO DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs gettin well, and finding jobs!!!!!!

Hope y'all get well soon Mrsh22.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs bring sick on looking for better jobs! Also, Go Dawgs still not sure Charlie is real!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2019)

go bammers and nole knowing Charlie aint real.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 20, 2019)

Went to GDay and it was the coldest one I can ever remember. 
Sat next to one Dexter Carter, FSU and 49er great, now a HS Coach in Augusta, pretty cool guy, we talked nearly the whole game, he was wearing a ring awarded him for being named an all time SF great at the returner position.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

I ain't saying Charlie is a fake but I've never met the man....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Bammers


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2019)

Geaux Dogs ?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers and nole knowing Charlie aint real.



LOL, I wish yall would tell this stupid arthritis in my Knees and elbows that.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Geaux Dogs ?



Thought Less was back there for a few seconds.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! Charlie if your real answer this one question? How many Bzmmers did you whoop at the same time in that bar in Alabama?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2019)

go bammers. go dogs. go nole. easter volsux.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Happy Easter guys and gals !!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


happy easter john cooper


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs, on a beautiful Easter Morning in the Commonwealth.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter 6! 

Hope y'all have a great one!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to the Noles, Dogs, and random rejects here on the sports forum


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to the Bammers


With Love,
Clemson


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2019)

Did yall know UGA plays Passive football. Guth surprised me with that one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter and Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2019)

go 0-2 dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go 0-1 Bammers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2019)

go bammers playing for ncs yearly.  go herschel, vince dooley schleping books in kroger afew years back to survive a long  life.  go mark richt sucking that dog teat for millions of nothingness for 15 years. and go 40 more years of the same; trying to argue relevance; amidst a history of mediocrity. moments of possibilities that yielded false hope. get backto us whensomething matters. ?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 22, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers. go dogs. go nole. easter volsux.



Now there's a Go Dawgs we can all get behind.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Bammer heating up the Go Dawg thread


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

Go band wagon Bammers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2019)

go bammers and noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2019)

go dogs dreaming of winning a game


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs! If you guys didn’t hear Clemson just scored again!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2019)

We dont dream, we support. I could not in my wildest Dreams, imagined the Kirby would have come this far in 3 years. He still got about fifteen years to win an NC quicker than Saban did.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2019)

But Bamers would rather talk about UGA's past than Saban's.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 23, 2019)

Goo Dogs at Suntrust tonight vs the bees in baseball to find a cure for cancer.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dogs thinking if Kirby wins one sooner than Saban he'll be the GOAT


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Can I get an Amen


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Hallelujah


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Noles carrying this burnt orange Easter suit to the cleaners.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Go noles matching the sky at the sunrise service


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Pimptastic


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Elfiii knows nothing about it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dogs wearing no clothes


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dogs looking like a big white snowball over the sky in Athens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Farmer tan and all. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2019)

Go former Dawg wives recovering from a successful brain surgery!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2019)

Back up QB gonna be a good one


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2019)

Fromm gonna teach him GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering if Spot finally went all the way around the bend.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs wondering if Spot finally went all the way around the bend.



He took one too many steps on the edge of a cliff.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs, down in Morven.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping Spot didn't step off the cliff. It's a lot worse than a sinkhole.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Quitman.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the Classic City.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2019)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2019)

Pulpwood was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2019)

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

go bammers landing in atl just now


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go Bammers coming home!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

go bammers changing planes


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Go Bammers coming home!


thanks john


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers changing planes


atl. you can smell the suck in the air.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

go bammers getting out of notitle town


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

slayer is lucky im leaving.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

might just have to adjust that lil attitude.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

go bammers saving slayer. and avoiding naked paracute artists.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Where you headed 6


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Where you headed 6


orlando couple days. then nort bama for a week. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2019)

ill see if i can get a photo of our nole picking something.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> orlando couple days. then nort bama for a week. ?



Be careful in the big O



Matthew6 said:


> ill see if i can get a photo of our nole picking something.



I think he done got on the government Dole......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Be careful in the big O
> 
> 
> 
> I think he done got on the government Dole......


 
Thanks Dogs for sweeping floors at Walmart last week. That welfare check was nice!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2019)

Slayer and 6 are going fishing together, but neither one of them want to admit it.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Slayer and 6 are going fishing together, but neither one of them want to admit it.


Gonna be one less member next week. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> ill see if i can get a photo of our nole picking something.


Dont come around here with a camera. I'm on disability.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont come around here with a camera. I'm on disability.



Don't mess with a Nole and his Draw!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Noles not really disabled but gaming the system anyway.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Bammers packing their bags and headed back to the sweet sunny South where they belong and never should have left in the first place.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Noles who learned all their tricks from Free Shoes U!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching NFL draft


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2019)

Go dog recruiters looking for new jobs


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2019)

Go bammers disabled above the shoulders


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs watching NFL draft



How about that Falcons pick!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> How about that Falcons pick!


He will be a good one i was hoping a Ga Dawg


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 25, 2019)

Falcons pick a good one, guy looks like he can protect Matt and block, too.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 26, 2019)

Go everybody jealous of 1980.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Rip gonna be crappie fishing on Weis lake this weekend??...??


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2019)

D’andre Baker 1st round draft pick!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2019)

Gonna watch the NFL Draft tonight as well 

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on Charlie's next birthday!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs about to go after more Red’s!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Slayer putting to smack down on them fishes!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 27, 2019)

go dogs photoshopping catching redfish.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 27, 2019)

Haters gonna hate but I will still yell 
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2019)

Happy Bday Charlie Dawg


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dogs down in Ty Ty.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Dogs buying fig trees at ty ty nursery


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2019)

Go SlayerDog telling lies by the campfire somewhere in Fl


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Bammers at Coachella spreading herpes


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2019)

7 Dogs drafted, go Kirby.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2019)

go dogs drafted headed to nfl practice squads.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2019)

Ga and their practice squad players almost beat the best team in the world with almost the whole team going in the first 3 rounds. Dang we got a lot better coach than they do. Good thing for them that we had no talent.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2019)

go dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go Bammers finally getting smart and moving back to the South!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Ga and their practice squad players almost beat the best team in the world with almost the whole team going in the first 3 rounds. Dang we got a lot better coach than they do. Good thing for them that we had no talent.



Its football, not horseshoes, and yall didnt play Clemson. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2019)

Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2019)

Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Its football, not horseshoes, and yall didnt play Clemson. ?



According to some, weh had such little talent, that we should not have been within 5 TD's of them.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> According to some, weh had such little talent, that we should not have been within 5 TD's of them.



Who said that?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing they had a house on lake Lanier. Well...pretty much any lake, but Lanier would be my first choice


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who said that?



Just read the thread about the draft. I aint claimed you said it, cause you a right well smart.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs wishing they had a house on lake Lanier. Well...pretty much any lake, but Lanier would be my first choice



According to a post in the Fishing Forum, listing all the species of fish in Lanier, you could go out on your dock and catch a Red Fish.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs catching crabs ?!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> According to a post in the Fishing Forum, listing all the species of fish in Lanier, you could go out on your dock and catch a Red Fish.


Depends on how many jugs you set out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs catching crabs ?!!



How dare you put Slayer's personal business on the forum


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs just looking ahead!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2019)

1980 . . . relevant, I think not ..


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 29, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffffffffft . . .


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2019)

Quack don't you belong in the political forum??????

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs on North Avenue!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 30, 2019)

1980! All ours. 
GT: 1990 feeling cute...might share a title with Colorado!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2019)

Things must be slow in Deepstep.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting an interview Thursday!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go broke Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting an interview and then getting hired right off the bat for mo money.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dog collecting them checks!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dogs across the border collecting disability with Elfiiis SS#


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing the future is bright!

Go noles dragging hind udder!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2019)

Go 80s dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Cleveland!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go noles digging taters!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs doing daddy duty x2. Wife tending to her father in North Carolina while i take kids to school, make lunches, ball games, homework...not enough time in the day


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs going fishing when momma gets home!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting an interview Thursday!



Knock em dead John. Good luck, we are pulling for you Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go noles digging taters!



Little early for that up here.


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (May 1, 2019)

Go Canis Lupus Familiris   AKA Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 1, 2019)

Go Mexican Dogs


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2019)

Every day is a great day to be a Dawg!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 2, 2019)

Go Dogs just read in the Al Jazeera Constitution where Eason will be starting at Washington, as 2 competing freshman qb's have entered the transfer portal, happy for him, hope he can make the NFL.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 2, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs just read in the Al Jazeera Constitution where Eason will be starting at Washington, as 2 competing freshman qb's have entered the transfer portal, happy for him, hope he can make the NFL.



How much eligibility does he have? 1 yr or 2?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 2, 2019)

Go Noles heading to Alabama


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping Eason has a good year.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2019)

go 0-2 mutts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2019)

Bout time!!!  Dooley's Junkyard DAWGS! 
JUST IN: The University of Georgia announces that the field in Sanford Stadium will be named 'Dooley Field at Sanford Stadium,' in honor of legendary Bulldogs football coach Vince Dooley


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (May 2, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs going fishing when momma gets home!!!


She's had a rough time of it, i guess we all have. At the start of the kids spring break we had just gotten settled in at our campsite with the 5thwheel and boat at West point lake. She got a call that night and her parents were hit walking in a crosswalk in a small town in North Carolina. Her mother passed the next day and her dad is in for a long recovery. You just never know these days...


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> She's had a rough time of it, i guess we all have. At the start of the kids spring break we had just gotten settled in at our campsite with the 5thwheel and boat at West point lake. She got a call that night and her parents were hit walking in a crosswalk in a small town in North Carolina. Her mother passed the next day and her dad is in for a long recovery. You just never know these days...



Dang brother!!!!! Prayers for your wife and her family!!!! And for all of y'all!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time!!!  Dooley's Junkyard DAWGS!
> JUST IN: The University of Georgia announces that the field in Sanford Stadium will be named 'Dooley Field at Sanford Stadium,' in honor of legendary Bulldogs football coach Vince Dooley



Good deal, as he deserved it. He was only a kid when UGA hired him, but he won way more games than he lost.


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> She's had a rough time of it, i guess we all have. At the start of the kids spring break we had just gotten settled in at our campsite with the 5thwheel and boat at West point lake. She got a call that night and her parents were hit walking in a crosswalk in a small town in North Carolina. Her mother passed the next day and her dad is in for a long recovery. You just never know these days...



So sorry to hear that Rip. Prayers for all.


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


I really liked CVD, my grandmother introduced me and my cousin to him. She seemed to know everyone in Athens when we were kids.


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2019)

Coach Dooley was a DGD, even if he did got Auburn. All that evened out when Auburn hired a Dawg, as their coach. Pat Dye played for Wally Butts.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> She's had a rough time of it, i guess we all have. At the start of the kids spring break we had just gotten settled in at our campsite with the 5thwheel and boat at West point lake. She got a call that night and her parents were hit walking in a crosswalk in a small town in North Carolina. Her mother passed the next day and her dad is in for a long recovery. You just never know these days...


Dang it brother! Prayers sent for y’all. If you need anything shoot any one of us a pm!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> She's had a rough time of it, i guess we all have. At the start of the kids spring break we had just gotten settled in at our campsite with the 5thwheel and boat at West point lake. She got a call that night and her parents were hit walking in a crosswalk in a small town in North Carolina. Her mother passed the next day and her dad is in for a long recovery. You just never know these days...


Prayers sent to you and your family!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (May 3, 2019)

Thanks guys. Go Dawgs Dooley field!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2019)

riprap said:


> She's had a rough time of it, i guess we all have. At the start of the kids spring break we had just gotten settled in at our campsite with the 5thwheel and boat at West point lake. She got a call that night and her parents were hit walking in a crosswalk in a small town in North Carolina. Her mother passed the next day and her dad is in for a long recovery. You just never know these days...


Dang. So sorry to read this. Prayers for all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Good deal, as he deserved it. He was only a kid when UGA hired him, but he won way more games than he lost.


Yes he was. I babysat some of his kids.


----------



## elfiii (May 3, 2019)

riprap said:


> She's had a rough time of it, i guess we all have. At the start of the kids spring break we had just gotten settled in at our campsite with the 5thwheel and boat at West point lake. She got a call that night and her parents were hit walking in a crosswalk in a small town in North Carolina. Her mother passed the next day and her dad is in for a long recovery. You just never know these days...



Dang rip. What a terrible thing. So sorry for your loss. My prayers added.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2019)

go dogs for riprap.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> I really liked CVD, my grandmother introduced me and my cousin to him. She seemed to know everyone in Athens when we were kids.



I enjoy CBD as well


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2019)

GO Dawgs thinking about Rip.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles


and bammers


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2019)

happy bday kydawg


----------



## Rackmaster (May 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 3, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I enjoy CBD as well



THC is so much better..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 3, 2019)

GO
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> THC is so much better..
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Well I wasnt gonna go that far but.....?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Go Noles, Bammers, Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Nolebammerdogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Alabamagothammad


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go SS thug hitting the brown juice early!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Go SS thug hitting the brown juice early!



I prefer clear


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I prefer clear



In quart jars I hope!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> In quart jars I hope!!!!!


?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2019)

S&S has had a long week. But he will clean up good tonight and hit the Ty TY Moose lodge.


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> S&S has had a long week. But he will clean up good tonight and hit the Ty TY Moose lodge.



Headed to the Nashville VFW. Hoping to see Elfiii.


----------



## riprap (May 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Noles getting rowdy at the amvets post tonight


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Headed to the Nashville VFW. Hoping to see Elfiii.


go to the one in knoxville. slayer will likely be there with him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go to the one in knoxville. slayer will likely be there with him.


I was talking about Nashville, Ga ??


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs tearing it up at the VFW!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Go Noles looking for a Dawgette


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Go Nole wives with no Gon forum


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

???


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Go Dogs deleting post #946


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Thanks for helping a Nole brotha out


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Gonna have to go to 1001 on this un John. Got a post thats gonna need to be removed


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Yall gonna finish this thread tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall gonna finish this thread tonight?



We may or may not. Aint like we didn't post 600 time one night to close one out. Our competition the Bamers gave up after that.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2019)

rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2019)

go bammers and noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2019)

go john cooper and ky dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We may or may not. Aint like we didn't post 600 time one night to close one out. Our competition the Bamers gave up after that.


"We"....That was all one man

?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Go drunken dawgs finishing off a whole thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> "We"....That was all one man
> 
> ?



Was at least two of us and had some help along the way. If we had really wanted ti embarrass them bad, we could have turned to whole crew loose.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2019)

Not hearing good news out of Athens boys... Hearing Herrien got some grade issues. Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go locked up dogs also failing classes


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

When will it end


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Make it stop


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Noles with no legal or grade issues


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

We just got on the field issues


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Gooooooooooo Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles with no legal or grade issues


Go Noles with no Thugs and a bad case of losing!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2019)

Willie Taggart!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go 0-2 dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

1980


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go bammers and noles winning nattys


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go dogs in jail


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was talking about Nashville, Ga ??



He don't no nuffin'. He's from Alabama.

Go Dawgs with bad grades.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Noles with no Thugs and a bad case of losing!



Which is exactly where the dogs were before they sold their souls..


Something we were told would never happen....???


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

I got to give the dogs credit. This past season I saw what is like to be a dog. 40 yrs of this??? Yall boys have some serious will power..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammers running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

These threads moved alot faster before 0-2


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Nolebammerdogs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

rolll ride


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go bammernoles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

happy birthday charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go dogvols


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go john cooper


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 967682go dogvols


Slayer rocking that orange


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go SlayerVolsux with a sunburn


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go SlayerVolsux with a sunburn


yep.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go noles and bammers owning this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!



happy birthday boss.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I love Nick Saban. Roll Tide
> 
> !


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> this thread sux


yep. roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go bammers and noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go bammers and noles closing this one down.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go SlayerVolsux with a sunburn


orange sunburn too


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2019)

GO
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

rtr


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------

